

3 Big Reason to use a Mobile PaaS: Versioning, Security, Push - janaboruta
http://joyeur.com/2011/11/09/partner-post-stackmob-says-if-you-arent-using-a-paas-for-your-mobile-apps-youre-missing-out/

======
ASalkever
Versioning is definitely a royal pain in mobile apps where the API calls are
changing so quickly. I'd love to see some more stuff on how StackMob handles
that in subsequent posts.

~~~
janaboruta
Great idea. We are working on that blog post as we speak!

